# Holly Tone on Forsythia??



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

I had an arborist over to provide a quote on some fungal/insect issues in my landscaping.

While touring my property he provided some free DIY advice regarding pruning and fertilization.

One thing he recommends is Holly Tone for Forsythia. I know Holly Tone is great for acid loving plants (rhododendrons, azaleas, evergreens, etc.) but I'm not sure about Forsythia.

Has anyone had good (or bad) results with Holly Tone applied to Forsythia?

I'm having trouble finding any information online and I don't want to dramatically alter the pH if it is not called for or if it would injure the plants.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

6.5 to 7.5 ideal pH according to below. Holly tone wouldn't hurt, but I would just throw milo/OG on them in the early spring time and/or a balanced 14-14-14 at the very end of Fall.

http://www.gardenersnet.com/atoz/ph-bushes-trees.htm

I broadcast Lesco triple 14 in all my beds around mid December and everything comes out roaring in spring.


----------

